# Selling my camper in Ireland



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Thought I would mention this in the Ireland section. Mods please let me know if this is not allowed.

We have decided to sell our campervan. We are just not getting enough use out of it, and I don't think much of Irish campsites anyway!

I have set up a website with loads of pictures:

www.knausforsale.webs.com

It's a 2001 6 berth Knaus with bunks and high spec. Excellent condition.

Thanks for reading. If it sells we will still go to France every year but probably in a chalet/mobile home. And we will definately get another camper at some stage 100% no doubt!


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Sold. Good luck to the new owners.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Well done Paul, good to see you got a sale in these difficult times.
Looks a lovely MH so I'm sure they got a bargain.

Happy holidays

Maura


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I got quite a few calls for it after I had gone sale agreed on it so there is demand out there. I could have messed the buyer around and probably have gotten a better price for it but I'm not like that!


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Paul

do you mind telling us what method of advertising achieved the sale for you? Was it the website, local ad or sign on van outside house? Thanks,

IH :wave:


----------

